# 65 Wood Wheel



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

This could be an odd question, but here it is............ Our 65 is stock with the factory wood steering (plastic I know!) I'm not a very big guy but with the bucket seat all the way back, the wheel is still too close to me?? Is there something I'm missing or an adjustment to be made??

Thanx Ric


----------



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

My '66 with "wood" wheel measures about 5-3/4" from the front of the seat to the rear of the bottom of the steering wheel (near your lap) and about 16-3/4" from the rear/lower edge of the wheel (horizonatlly) to the seat back. Both measurements with the seat all the way back.

BTW, if you want to refinish the wheel, someone may have a "recipe" for that. Mine was worn down to gray plastic, and someone 12+ years ago sent a recipe that I can't find. It involved cleaning it up, toning it with some artist oil color mix, sctatching it a bit with a hacksaw blade and then adding some darker color to simulate grain, and varnishing. Sorry I can't find the printout (I throw too many things out).


----------

